# Is it worth hiring a relocation company?



## integramty (Apr 18, 2011)

So, you’re a moving company. Right…?

Ok, show of hands… who actually understands what a relocation company does?
Real estate? Removals? Cross-cultural training? Yes, yes and yes. Usually.

When my business partner and I first created Integra Relocation Solutions in 2008, having both struggled to adapt to life in Monterrey, Mexico, the company’s service offering was based on personal experiences, as well as tales of woe from fellow expats.

Integra started out offering cultural inductions, as well as support in practical matters such as home and school searches and a city guide book - something that didn’t exist at that time. We listened to their potential client base, and developed our business around what we heard. And after each service we went back for more feedback, and continued to develop and grow.

What we didn’t do was look up the dictionary definition of what a relocation company should be or should do – mainly because such a thing doesn’t exist. Large organizations such as the Worldwide ERC (Employee Relocation Council) list members under an impressively diverse range of categories, including Area Orientation Services, Executive Coaching, Furniture Rental and Legal/Immigration Services. Add to that Pet Transportation and Language Training, and it becomes clear that the areas covered by the term “relocation services” are vast and varied.

Practically speaking, this comes down to providing pretty much whatever a relocating individual or family may require, and some added extras on the side.

If you are moving overseas, I strongly recommend you consider working with a relocations company to help you settle in. The best kind should be able to quote you only the services you need, and tailor them to your specific circumstances. They should be there for you as little or as much as you (or your company) requires, and should stay with you until the moment you stop feeling like a visitor and start feeling at home.

What have your experiences of relocation companies been like? What made the difference between a mediocre service and an excellent one?


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

I found a company just like yours in Merida YUC. We haven't moved yet, but I've been in touch with them and they will make our move so much easier. We are working on learning spanish, but it'll be so much easier being with someone who is fluent.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

integramty said:


> So, you’re a moving company. Right…?
> 
> Ok, show of hands… who actually understands what a relocation company does?
> Real estate? Removals? Cross-cultural training? Yes, yes and yes. Usually.
> ...


I used a relocation service when I moved here to Monterrey. I did not use them to their 100% potential however. I had been traveling here for 3 years and I was well versed to the culture and already spoke fluent Spanish. The company I used offered many tiers of service from City Tours, Executive Coaching, Furniture Rental, Cultural training ect, ect. I only used them for a city tour that was coupled in with a housing search. I did that because it was quicker than coming down for a week and looking in the papers and scheduling appointments. It was only 1 day worth of house hunting and a trip to the History Museum downtown...thats all I needed. They helped me with the initial negotiation with the landlord and some other communications with the landlords broker. 
My company helped contact the lawyers needed for the Immigration paperwork. I did not need anyone to hold my hand for too long, but that may have been because I already knew the area and how the culture was. Once I arrived here I was able to find and enroll by 8 year old in a private school by myself. I was able to negotiate with my landlord for some last odds and ends myself as well after the contract was signed...no need to go through a middle man that would complicate or slow down the communication.

If I was an executive that was being transferred here with my family and NOBODY knew what was going on or had ever been here before or spoke Spanish, then yes, I would have wanted some cultural immersion training, city tour, and some other extras. But my situation was different.

If you are an executive relocating for just a few years and have never been here before, then yes get the full package. If you are a retiree or someone looking for a "change" or just to "get out", then you should know better and should understand the culture, speak spanish (if needed) and know how to do some things for yourself...to an extent to what you feel comfortable with any way.

I think I am a mixture of the two and have a unique situation.


----------



## integramty (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Connor,

Thanks for your response - it's always interesting to hear from fellow expats in Monterrey. I am glad you were able to settle in without too much help. I was actually in a similar situation when I arrived - I could speak Spanish and knew a bit about the city and Mexican culture. However, I received no relocation support and did struggle quite a bit. 

I completely agree that the level of support will depend a lot on the new arrival's personal circumstances, and indeed I apply that concept via my business (Integra Relocation Solutions). We have no minimum or maximum level of support, and always try to tailor our services according to each expat.

Saludos!


----------



## integramty (Apr 18, 2011)

Great! 

Best of luck with your move. Let us know how you get on in your new city.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

integramty said:


> Hi Connor,
> 
> Thanks for your response - it's always interesting to hear from fellow expats in Monterrey. I am glad you were able to settle in without too much help. I was actually in a similar situation when I arrived - I could speak Spanish and knew a bit about the city and Mexican culture. However, I received no relocation support and did struggle quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Yeah. The company I used was a small private company and I think only had 1 or 2 people working for them. The lady that helped me was very good and she stepped in and out where needed. I think she could sense that I was not a regular client. Most of her clients are people coming from other countries that maybe had only been to Mexico 2 or 3 times and were flown around in helicopters and at at La Nacional every night.

She could not believe that my company had not given me a $3,000 USD per month housing budget to work with and "I was not going to find much for less than that". I laughed. I told I liked Colinas de San Jeronimo area and not San Pedro and she had a worried look on her face. She said "You dont want a gated community?" I told her I didnt want to live like a caged animal.

Anyway I am happy with my choice of location and what she was able to help me with.


----------

